
How a reclusive computer programmer became a GOP money powerhouse - fahimulhaq
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/how-a-reclusive-computer-programmer-became-a-gop-money-powerhouse/2015/10/05/1af0c1bc-50b7-11e5-8c19-0b6825aa4a3a_story.html
======
sjclemmy
PAC and GOP - both colloquial TLAs. I was always taught to define them first
before using them, as you can't assume the reader knows what they are.
Fortunately there is google...

